# Quit My Job Today



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

If anyone remembers back that far, back in January there was a thread about New Years Resolutions. In that thread I said "get a new job, closer to home". Well, it took me the entire year to do it, but I accomplished my resolution.

After countless exams, tests, interviews, video interviews, physicals, and a drug test, I did it. I put in my notice today to my current employer, and I start my new job January 5th. 10 minuets from home, instead of two hours, and a $6 an hour pay raise.

I'm nervous, my current boss is pissed, but I can't wait. Wish me luck.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations. You will be fine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for you Sparky, you'll do fine! 

A little nervousness is OK, it gets the competitive juices flowin'.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome! Makes my day thinking about how good this is for you!

Congratulations!

AJ


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Saving a bunch of time every day plus a $12K per year bump! That's awesome!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Why is he mad? Does he expect you to stay there and slave for him forever?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Your stress level just took a nose dive.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great news sparkyprep! You will never be without work because electricians are always in demand. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2014)

Good for you! What line of work is it?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> If anyone remembers back that far, back in January there was a thread about New Years Resolutions. In that thread I said "get a new job, closer to home". Well, it took me the entire year to do it, but I accomplished my resolution.
> 
> After countless exams, tests, interviews, video interviews, physicals, and a drug test, I did it. I put in my notice today to my current employer, and I start my new job January 5th. 10 minuets from home, instead of two hours, and a $6 an hour pay raise.
> 
> I'm nervous, my current boss is pissed, but I can't wait. Wish me luck.


A good boss would be pleased for your opportunity and make sure you knew that you could come back if it doesn't work out. Your boss's reaction says you are doing the right thing by moving.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Nuclear power plant maintenance.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Diver said:


> A good boss would be pleased for your opportunity and make sure you knew that you could come back if it doesn't work out. Your boss's reaction says you are doing the right thing by moving.


His response was "How can you leave me hanging like this?"


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank all of you for the well wishes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's advise to the youngsters, "Never burn a bridge"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good for you!!! Too many times folks stay at jobs where they aren't appreciated, or for what ever reason. To better yourself is the American dream. Nothing quite like having another job lined up, been there a couple of times. Gave two weeks notice after 3 days they ticked me off and I left. Hey, when you get fired they walk you to the door the same day. No severance in my profession.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Slippy's advise to the youngsters, "Never burn a bridge"


It sure feels good to say "take this job and shove it".  Depending on how miserable you were there.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Speaking from experience, you gotta do what's right for you and the family. 
CONGRATS, and goodjob.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

His response was "How can you leave me hanging like this?" 
Sounds like where I work, under staffed, over worked. Just finished 3 months pulling coverage for the 3rd shift guy who got let go. About killed me, literally!!! Can't handle the over nites anymore. His concern is sooo fake. I almost want to throw up!! See my previous post.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> It sure feels good to say "take this job and shove it".  Depending on how miserable you were there.


It does feel good to say that. But take slips advice to heart. You could end up hating a new job and if you can maintain the opportunity to go back to where you were all the better. Plus if you tell your old job to F off then you are screwed for using them as a reference on your resume. Just sayin..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> It does feel good to say that. But take slips advice to heart. You could end up hating a new job and if you can maintain the opportunity to go back to where you were all the better. Plus if you tell your old job to F off then you are screwed for using them as a reference on your resume. Just sayin..


Where I work, if you use them as a reference, all they can say is that, yes, you worked there. Nothing is allowed as far as job performance. Weird right. Sparky's boss probably wouldn't have him back anyway, felt he was crapped on.jmho.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad to hear your good luck.sounds like your ex-boss was a real turkey stating this to you.I have never had an ex-employer say that.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome Sparky!! Glad to hear the news.Big raise plus almost 4 hours of your day back,ya can't beat that.

Must be nervous and excited at the same time i'll bet.But i'm sure you'll do fine.Just don't have a meltdown (pun intended :Yikes: :highly_amused: ).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Way to go.  I am sure you earned it. Never be afraid to make a move that will provide better for you and your family.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> It does feel good to say that. But take slips advice to heart. You could end up hating a new job and if you can maintain the opportunity to go back to where you were all the better. Plus if you tell your old job to F off then you are screwed for using them as a reference on your resume. Just sayin..


I have done both.It does fell good to just say F you and walk off.

But it feels even better having worked for another company three separate times,being taken right back both times due to leaving on good terms.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So happy for you. But how long does it take before you no long need to buy glow sticks?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Good for you!! Congratulations!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> So happy for you. But how long does it take before you no long need to buy glow sticks?


Lol. I've worked nuke before. No big deal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Lol. I've worked nuke before. No big deal.


WHAT!!!???? No big deal!!!???.... Just look at your head man, its always spinning and you have no skin!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good job, which plant, so I can calculate the distance I need to be in case of fall out.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Happy for you, been there before. Your ok


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sending you warmth and good vibes for you and a new gig! reaching out to do it a different way. You have big balls. you go boi.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Good luck for the future and grats on achieving your goal of getting closer to home!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Moral of the story is be happy... and do what you want to do..No need to stress and not live life to the fulliest


----------

